# One on one time?



## Bryanlynch (May 29, 2010)

I recently read on another site that taking your tiel in a small parrotproof room and sitting your bird on your knee helps in bonding any opinions?


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

I read that too when I was dealing with Bennie. He went through a really aggressive period for a week. But honestly what helped with him is I would sit by his cage and sing to him or talk to him and he'd come up to me. Now hes completely tame and sits on my shoulder for hours. I'd say try whatever ya can..if it doesnt work try a new method.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Dude and I spend one on one time all the time. We aim for atleast once a day. Usually I just take him to a quiet room (my bedroom) no tv. No noise. No distractions. And we just sit on the bed and cuddle and talk to eachother quietly and whistle our favourite tunes. He gets lots of head scritches and lots of close up contact. He likes to kiss my nose and trys to rip out my earings....lol. But its deffinatly something I reccomend.... dude and I are close. He trusts me a lot and comes to me for comfort. 

Oh and its just nice to spend some quiet time together. The are much calmer and sweet when away from all the distractions and stuff that usually excites them.... 

Just my oppinion.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I do the same with all 6 of mine! I turn off the tv (or never even turn it on) and sit on the couch and let them come out. They sit with me and get scritches and kisses and Fuzzy likes to talk in ear lol. It's the best time and they really enjoy it.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie gets time with Mommy after the others have gone to bed and we sit on the couch or I take him in the bedroom and let him do what he wants. Sometimes he wants scritches and snuggling and sometimes he wants to explore and try to find some trouble to get into.


----------

